# كتاب جديد ::: Mechatronics



## أهل الحديث (29 يناير 2007)

ISBN: 0849363586
Title: Mechatronics
Author: 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2005-09-13
Number Of Pages: 312

Bishop (U. of Texas at Austin) cites the Yasakawa Electric Company in defining mechatronics as "technologies and developed products [that incorporate] more and more intimately and organically into mechanisms, making it impossible to tell where one ends and the other begins." His text contains 21 articles introducing the field in relation to its key elements of physical systems modeling, sensors and actuators, signals and systems, computers and logic systems, and software and data acquisition. The material in this text appear in a more complete form in The Mechatronics Handbook, co-published by CRC Press and The Instrumentation, Systems, and Automation Society



```
1 What is mechatronics? 
2 Mechatronic design approach 
3 System interfacing, instrumentation, and control systems 
4 Microprocessor-based controllers and microelectronics 
5 An introduction to micro- and nanotechnology 
6 Modeling electromechanical systems 
7 Modeling and simulation for MEMS 
8 The physical basis of analogies in physical system models 
9 Introduction to sensors and actuators 
10 Fundamentals of time and frequency 
11 Sensor and actuator characteristics 
12 The role of controls in mechatronics 
13 The role of modeling in mechatronics design 
14 Design optimization of mechatronic systems 
15 Introduction to computers and logic systems 
16 System interfaces 
17 Communications and computer networks 
18 Control with embedded computers and programmable logic controllers 
19 Introduction to data acquisition 
20 Computer-based instrumentation systems 
21 Software design and development
```


http://mihd.net/rg0chb
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/13908412/0849363586.rar​


----------



## ahmedmecha (31 يناير 2007)

*شكرأ جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الفاضل على هذا الكتاب الرائع وعلى الكتب القيمه التي أغنيت بعا المنتدى ولايسعني سوى الدعوه لك بالتوفيق والخير والصلاح لخدمة مجتمعك وأمتك ولك مني فائق الشكر والامتنان....


----------



## م. علاء (5 فبراير 2007)

جزك الله كل خير


----------



## ICE MAN (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فرسان فلسطين (13 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي محب الله ورسوله
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## midos (16 فبراير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## هاني حسين (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## الموحد (28 فبراير 2007)

It's a good book, thanx very much


----------



## Mechatronics Era (2 مارس 2007)

يا باشا انت 100 100


----------



## م/هبة (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا انه كتاب رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lmaher_26 (11 مارس 2007)

It's So Pretty Thankx For U


----------



## aqaqaq (11 مارس 2007)

مرحبا ................................برجو من الي عنده مساعده لمشروع تخرج بعنوان 
mobile robot
والكم جزيل الشكر وانا ما رح اقصر معكم


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## just_fhamy (16 مارس 2007)

بس طلب يا ريت تعطيني رابط ثالث


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## الموحد (22 مارس 2007)

Merci Mille fois


----------



## profshimo (15 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله مسعاك وسدد خطاك​


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (16 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الموحد (14 مايو 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (3 يوليو 2007)

_شكرا على الكتاب_


----------



## beso85 (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## e/mostafa (9 يوليو 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك علما


----------



## mohamed55555 (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الفاضل على هذا الكتاب الرائع 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عشيبة (23 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر ياباشا
لوعندك المزيدارجوك مراسلتى على الاميل الاتى
eng_adryaino***********


----------



## asd55 (23 مارس 2008)

كتاب حقا رائع مشكووووووووووووووررر


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (23 مارس 2008)

ميكور وما قصرت .كتاب رائع


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (23 مارس 2008)

ميكور==مشكور


----------



## arif64 (30 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الحان رشيد (7 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.... أسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمودصفا (22 أغسطس 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ميدوجمال (25 أغسطس 2008)

الللهم ارزقنا واياكم علما نافعا ورزقا طيبا وعملا متقبلا


----------



## ابو نضال (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزالك االله خيرا


----------

